# Best baitcast reel for free lining or throwing extremly light lures?



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

What are the characteristics of that reel which make it the one to throw light stuff?

Thanks in advance!!!!

I am assuming correct rod would be rated 1/16 - 1/4 and the longer the better??


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I love my Curado 200E7. I can easily freeline shrimp and throw very light lures. It works great. But, you will not be able to throw anything light against the wind regardless of reel.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

a lot depends on your rod also. we use the old green curados that have been super tuned, or if you prefer just been cleaned really good, to fish ttf trout killers or saltwater assiassins with just a worm hook to fish under the lights.
Like they said you don't do much againist the wind.


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

The one with the lightest weight spool will have the least inertia which will cast the light weight lures the easiest. The Mg50 works good for me.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

50mg or a good spinning reel would do you better for light tackle.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Core 50MG7 is the reel designed for super light lures. It has the lightest spool out of all our baitcast reels. The other would be the Calais 100A. These two reels are what I use for the super light stuff. I have thrown 1/8-3/16 ounce lures with both these reels.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

my chronarch 100D does great with light jigs, better than my old B model

better casting distance with big baits also....


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

X3 on the 50MG. I predominately bass fish and I pitch 1/8oz shakey head with a roboworm all day. I can flip those little guys just as far as my fishing buddy and his 1oz flippin jig.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

FYI - I use a Chronarch 50mg with a Loomis GLX MBR782 for 1/8 oz Johnson weedless gold spoons. Using a fast tip rod designed for light baits is critical. I can also use this rod for 1/2oz baits.

Charles


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

they all are...just take all the brakes off...seriously..but have your thumb ready..


----------

